# 5 gallon dart frog tank?



## gothic dart frog (Jan 16, 2011)

i was just wondering what dart frog (if any) could live in a 5 gallon tank, i would only put one frog in the tank of course


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

None. In my opinion 10g is the smallest tank I would use to house an adult frog. Did you ask this because of the 5g per frog rule? I really would not recommend going by that rule... too many variables are ignored.


----------



## gothic dart frog (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks i was going by the 5 per frog rule,


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

I use a 5 gallon as a crawl out tank for morphing tads. I don't actually house any frogs in it. I couldn't say I would recommend it either. 5 gallons is just too small imo.


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

I think the 5 gallon "rule" only applies with multiple frogs. Would you rather be in a 10x10 room by yourself, or in a 20x20 room with 3 other people (not considering that they may all be jerks)? The larger tank will give each frog more room to roam and hiding place selection, even if they do all decide to pile on top of each other in one brom.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

gothic dart frog said:


> thanks i was going by the 5 per frog rule,


There is NO more " 1 frog per 5 gallon" rule of thumb

THREE years ago, the hobby concluded that the *new* rule of thumb is:

*1 frog per "10 gallons"* as an over simplification, but a very good reference starting point, none the less.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> There is NO more " 1 frog per 5 gallon" rule of thumb
> 
> THREE years ago, the hobby concluded that the *new* rule of thumb is:
> 
> *1 frog per "10 gallons"* as an over simplification, but a very good reference starting point, none the less.


My opinion, there _is_ not good rule of thumb. But if you had to try to suggest a rule of thumb, I suppose ten gallons per frog isn't a bad one.

I keep froglets that I'm growing up in five gallon, but that's about the extent of it. Using a five gallon tank to keep adult frogs is a big no-no.


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

but what about that cool vivarium I just saw on youtube with the frog in a bottle? (sarcasm intended)


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

lincolnrailers said:


> but what about that cool vivarium I just saw on youtube with the frog in a bottle? (sarcasm intended)


I didn't see that one because I was very busy on watching the bear riding a tricycle.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

lincolnrailers said:


> but what about that cool vivarium I just saw on youtube with the frog in a bottle? (sarcasm intended)


Hah, I remember that one. Isn't there an update to that video where he's put it in a bigger bottle


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I also raise some froglets in 5 1/2 agllon tanks. If I need to separate a pair to get them "in the mood", I will use this size tank for adult "holiday" housing on a short-term basis. That's about it.

Richard.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Philsuma said:


> There is NO more " 1 frog per 5 gallon" rule of thumb
> 
> THREE years ago, the hobby concluded that the *new* rule of thumb is:
> 
> *1 frog per "10 gallons"* as an over simplification, but a very good reference starting point, none the less.


Really, the hobby came to a conclusion. 

5 gallon tanks can work, but not for any beginner species. They make good grow out tanks, and could be set-up for a 2-3 month old frogs for a few months until you can get a larger tank set-up. Woodsman's comments are the extent of their use.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

JJuchems said:


> Really, the hobby came to a conclusion.


It....sure.....did.

ya didn't get the memo? 

I'm pretty sure the OP was inquiring about permanent housing.

We all know that grow-outs, temp tanks and Q-tine containers can be that size.....not a problem.


----------

